# Most aesthetic way to drill holes in a cabinet for filter pipes? TMC Signature



## Julian (14 Nov 2014)

My new TMC 600 Signature turned up today, cabinet and all.

I have a very small problem as I don't know what to do about the filter pipes. Theres an opening at the back of the cabinet for them to go through which would be fine if I was mounting the inlet/outlet on the back, but I plan on having them on the side of the tank and I don't want to have to make the pipes bend. I'd rather drill some holes and have them coming out of the side if that makes sense:




 

I know I'm being very pedantic, but I'm sure there are others just like me and want their tank looking the best it can. I'd like it to look as neat as possible, even if it means buying a desk grommet or something similar to make things look tidy.

I was thinking I could cut some vertical lines ND aquatics style but I'm concious this would make the cabinet even less sound proof than it already is, it's in my bedroom and my filter isn't the quietest. 

Has anyone modified their cabinet in this way or could they recommend a way to achieve the best results?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sk3lly (14 Nov 2014)

Can you not just drill two holes of the right size with a wood drill bit?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tim (14 Nov 2014)

I used a hole saw to cut holes then wood filler, sand and paint same colour as the cabinet, coated that with a smear of aquarium silicone to stop any water ingress from spills cause you know eventually they will happen


----------



## Julian (14 Nov 2014)

Was thinking these might work:


----------



## Gary Nelson (14 Nov 2014)

That's what I did with mine and works fine 
http://ukaps.org/forum/threads/a-twist-of-nature.30272/


----------



## Julian (14 Nov 2014)

Sk3lly said:


> Can you not just drill two holes of the right size with a wood drill bit?



That would be too easy, I want something more fancy than that


----------



## Sk3lly (14 Nov 2014)

Julian said:


> That would be too easy, I want something more fancy than that


I thought after I posted maybe this was too obvious lol


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Julian (16 Nov 2014)

Make sure before you start something like this that you have the right tools... I cannot tell you how long it took or how much my arm hurts. Happy with the result though.


----------



## DivZero (16 Nov 2014)

Julian. Wow... Its gonna be soar for a couple of days by the looks of it. And then hole number two?  looks great tho!


----------



## Julian (17 Nov 2014)

Finished!


----------



## DivZero (17 Nov 2014)

Excellent! Now get working on that scape


----------



## RossMartin (18 Nov 2014)

I need to do exactly the same thing with  my cabinet! Where did you get the inserts from?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Julian (18 Nov 2014)

I think I got them from eBay a while ago, totally forgot I had them. You can get them off Amazon as well, just search for "desk grommet".


----------



## Julian (22 Nov 2014)

Progress...





Not finished yet but here's a preview...


----------



## eduard (25 Nov 2014)

Looks great!All little bottles with labels up? Little pedantic heh


----------



## Julian (25 Nov 2014)

eduard said:


> Looks great!All little bottles with labels up? Little pedantic heh



I need to see what they are when I open the door and I'm standing above them right?!


----------



## kirk (7 Jan 2015)

I like the holes being different from your usual round ones very nice set up.


----------



## nduli (8 Jan 2015)

Gary Nelson said:


> That's what I did with mine and works fine
> http://ukaps.org/forum/threads/a-twist-of-nature.30272/



Gary, had seen that on your journal, did you just use a hole saw on a drill and if so how did you prevent splintering of the Veneer did you put masking tape down first and drill through that as you would do with a tile?


----------



## nduli (8 Jan 2015)

Julian said:


> Progress...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Julian, looks great, elegant solution for the side, convincing me to do the same, watch the heater, I'd try and get more vertical than that.

Where did you get the magnetic strip for the door and the metal tray, really like that idea.


----------



## Julian (8 Jan 2015)

nduli said:


> Julian, looks great, elegant solution for the side, convincing me to do the same, watch the heater, I'd try and get more vertical than that.
> 
> Where did you get the magnetic strip for the door and the metal tray, really like that idea.


Ikea, just search the site for "magnet" and it will come up. Its quite handy, although make sure your tools are magnetic. Turns out my tweezers do not stick!


----------



## nduli (8 Jan 2015)

Julian said:


> Ikea, just search the site for "magnet" and it will come up. Its quite handy, although make sure your tools are magnetic. Turns out my tweezers do not stick!



Hoped you would say that, looked familiar.


----------



## limz_777 (15 Jan 2015)

Any link for the grommet?


----------



## nduli (15 Jan 2015)

Might be this http://goo.gl/Vi0Niu


----------



## limz_777 (16 Jan 2015)

Thks


----------



## Julian (16 Jan 2015)

Those are the exact ones, same seller and everything lol.


----------

